# Stranded Ships, Do You Find Them Scary?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2014)

I love the ocean, and being out on boats, but somehow a stranded or beached ship seems scary to me.  How about you?  http://www.boredpanda.com/stranded-abandoned-ships/


----------



## AprilT (Oct 28, 2014)

Sometimes I'm fine with it sometimes not, I've been on a few, I love water, but, in the past couple of years, I've begged off the idea of doing a cruise that requires anything more than a one day tour.  I've had the opportunity to go on a cruise free, all expenses included, but have always made every excuse not to go.  What's funny, even though I suffer with vertigo, I've yet to come down with a case of seasickness during any of the sailing tours I've been on.  I've had to sit inside and calm myself a bit, but that's it.  Maybe it was because the waters weren't to rough during those times.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 28, 2014)

OOPS!  Guess not applicable


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2014)

Arrrrrrgh SeaBreeze...yer talkin' Ghost Ships!

http://flavorwire.com/435374/10-incredibly-haunting-tales-of-real-life-ghost-ships
10 Incredibly Haunting Tales of Real-Life Ghost Ships


----------



## Justme (Oct 29, 2014)

Why would one find them scary?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 29, 2014)

It would only be scary if I was on one...


----------



## oldman (Oct 29, 2014)

I went to a maritime museum in Boston harbor many years ago. There was a lot of artifacts in there for sale from sunken or listing ships. It was really neat, but kind of creepy. It made me think what may have went on when the ship was going down. I remember the song the Edmund Fitzgerald. We were living in Cleveland then, (November, 1977), and the ship was to be coming there when it sank. Gordon Lightfoot sang it and listening to it is so surreal. You can almost feel yourself being on-board while the ship is in trouble.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2014)

Justme said:


> Why would one find them scary?



I think you would need to be on / in one to understand.

Back in my SCUBA-diving days I went on quite a few wreck dives, where you swim inside sunken ships. There's just something ... eerie ... about it, especially if there was loss of life associated with the wreck. 

You move through the decks and compartments and strange, floating things pop up in front of you. I suppose the imagination goes into overdrive, but there's also the very real danger (at least around Florida and the Bahamas where I was) of barracuda, sharks and other marine nasties. 

Finally there is a certain sadness one feels with these ships - all rusted, broken and useless except as homes for the fish.


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not on the ocean so it never crossed my mind.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2014)

For me, they do have a sinister, spooky look to them .... like, what is the "story" behind the current situation?..nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm on ferries fairly frequently but I've never worried about them having an accident.  They simply don't run when the weather is too bad.  

Not a ship, but I had a scare in a kayak once.  We were in Florida and it suddenly became very windy and it was really a struggle to paddle back and it was getting darker and we could barely see the shore.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> I'm not on the ocean so it never crossed my mind.



*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ghost Boats of the Mississippi http://www.uark.edu/campus-resources/archinfo/atughostboats.html[/FONT]*

In 1988, record low water levels provided an opportunity and obligation to examine the climax of the wooden-hulled age. The Mississippi fell to 10 feet below zero on the Memphis gauge and exposed four and a half acres of water craft remains, dating to the late 1800s and early 1900s, on the bottom of the Mississippi River at West Memphis, Arkansas. The State of Arkansas, the Arkansas Archeological Survey, and the Arkansas Archeological Society responded with a two month data recovery effort. The fieldwork received national media attention as good news in the middle of a drought.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 29, 2014)

Justme said:


> Why would one find them scary?




Thats what I was thinking too. Its just like an old car wreck that you pass by everyday near the junk yard.

That green Studebaker is STILL sitting there.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2014)

Fish in mussel-encrusted 1940s Studebaker pickup.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2014)

Suddenly I'm hearing the Jaws theme song.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't find them scary, but rather meloncholy, forlorn and sad.Underwater, no doubt they would seem rather more so I think.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2014)

View attachment 10779


----------



## Twixie (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes they are spooky...I think watching ''The Marie Celeste'' when I was a kid marked me for life..

I often watch undersea docu's...exploring old ships which have usually gone down with dozens of lives aboard who have been drowned..

Why are there never any skeletons laying about then?

Scary Mary...


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 1, 2014)

Jim,
Did ya see my wallet in the glove compartment?


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

That graveyard for ships freaked me down in Benecia (or near the Benecia bridge in CA).  I think about all that rotting crap going into our waters.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Jim,
> Did ya see my wallet in the glove compartment?


Yep, Davey....sending it Sea-O.D.!

View attachment 10844


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)

LOL, good one Jim, hilarious!  You sure are good at finding pictures of what you "want to say" LOL!  I still miss a fella that was here when I joined, he was excellent at doing just that as well  Glad you're here to carry on


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey, any "body" see that movie "Shattered"?  It was about a murder, and it involved a ship graveyard too.  Oh, so did Blown Away w/Tommy Lee Jones, both excellent flics!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102900/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109303/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOL, good one Jim, hilarious!  You sure are good at finding pictures of what you "want to say" LOL!  I still miss a fella that was here when I joined, he was excellent at doing just that as well  Glad you're here to carry on


Yeah, I miss That Guy too!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'd miss seeing any one of your names and posts, it just wouldn't be the same here. Maybe I need to get out more, :lofl:and just thought of a new thread to start


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 5, 2014)

View attachment 10885


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 6, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 10885



omg, that took a minute! LOLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------

